
Ask HN: How did the general perception and attitude towards geeks change - MichaelMoser123
... over time, lets say over a period of twenty five years?
How does this perception differ between the US and various parts of Europe ?
======
grawprog
Geeks changed from loser adult children playing with toys to the people
running the world and making billions with technology.

